

A place in the sun: British founders migrating to Silicon Valley - jcwentz
http://www.director.co.uk/MAGAZINE/2007/11%20Nov/place_in_sun_61_4.html

======
Mistone
this is an excellent article, good point on both sides and tons of YC themes,
people, and companies.

------
zandorg
They should start a startup in Jamaica and take it easy in the sun...

